# amano shrimp gathering



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, Today I found all my amano shrimps clustered like this. Are they mating or something? thanks


----------



## Fry lover (Aug 12, 2011)

i think they are mating


----------



## PC1 (May 25, 2011)

Look they even got a room lol


----------



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah i know, at least they're being discreet about it... but here's the thing, it's been 2 days now. These shrimps started having congregations when I purchased that plant. My tank is well planted but that specific plant is where they all chill...


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It sure looks like it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't see a female in the pic and she would have been berried by now. How many do you have in the tank?

By your description, I'm gonna say they are just a likin the new nummy num num you just put in there. ;o)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, my Amano's congregate around the algae wafers I drop in the tank as well. I've even watched them play capture the flag with the wafers sometimes.


----------

